
Aircraft-carriers are big, expensive, vulnerable–and popular - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/briefing/2019/11/14/aircraft-carriers-are-big-expensive-vulnerable-and-popular
======
simonblack
Prestige vessels, like battleships were back in the 1930s and early 1940s.

They're just as obsolete as the battleships they displaced. Just slow,
expensive targets.

